

Failing the Future: Unsuccessful Attempts to Replicate ‘Retroactive Recall’ - tokenadult
http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0033423

======
tokenadult
Commentary on this research finding: "Tests of the supernatural fail again:
new study can’t replicate findings of precognition"

[http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2012/03/18/tests-
of-...](http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2012/03/18/tests-of-the-
supernatural-fail-again-new-study-cant-replicate-findings-of-precognition/)

